# 1st experience of sick days- little man in hospital



## hkk1970 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, I posted last week about some unexpalined high readings ; well little did I know that a bad cough and cold was brewing. Sat morning my 3 year old, was vomiting and struggling to breathe, count was 18.9 with reading of 3 ketones, so I went into major panic mode.

We were admitted to hospital as very concerned about his breathing, after being out on an inhaler and being pumped full of insulin he was a lot better and after an overnight stay came home.

Now, he is left with a terrible cough but yesterday we were having reading of 30 then within a few hours going hypo.

Having spoken to the diabetes nurse we are starting from scratch with 1/2 unit to 10g carbs plus correction over readings of 20.  We have had high readings all day so obviuosly it looks like will need to adjust again. Fortunatly we have our consultant appt on friday so we can get help there.

Has anyone had similar experience, how long does it take for their little bodies to sort of get back to some kind of reasonable levels?

thanks
Helen


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Helen,

So sorry to hear about your little man.  I have no advice unfortunately but just wanted to send you some online hugs.  I hope he recovers soon.

Ruthiex


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 27, 2012)

I would expect the rules I use on days like this [unable to eat much] to also work with children, but no doubt they would require some tweaking. Definitely advice your team should help you with......

the important thing to think about is ketones, these are harmful and so these must be top priority when ill, more important than the actually feeling ill bit..........

i hope he gets well soon....


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

Comparing my older non-D daughter's recovery to the little one at comparable ages, poor Millie does have a longer run with colds much of the time. What can make a difference is getting on top of those highs if you can, high BG's can keep an infection going - so keep on at your team if you are not happy with the figures.

I find my daughter needs an increase in both her basal and bolus insulin when unwell though not sure how this compares to others. 

Hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------

